# Manchester afters



## gily (Apr 28, 2017)

So we have armed police patrolling Milton Keynes city centre.. too little to late or ? will this actually deter these crazies ..


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Euston station had 12 police yesterday morning (that I counted on the way out), think two were armed. But none yesterday evening and only two this morning.
There are only there so we think the government are doing something.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

When I went into London on Tues there were a few armed police patrolling Paddington, then the underground stopped for a few mins at each station for the police to do a quick walk on/walk off.



barry_m2 said:


> Euston station had 12 police yesterday morning (that I counted on the way out), think two were armed. But none yesterday evening and only two this morning.
> There are only there so we think the government are doing something.


There is not a lot the police or army on the street can do to stop a terror attack they don't know about. Terror is about terrorizing, May has put the army on the street to reassure. It's the antiterrorism intelligence units that will prevent them and I expect they're working like dogs


----------



## gily (Apr 28, 2017)

I like the fact we are doing something.. even though it doesn't change a damn thing..

I think it has got to the point where we have all had enough. A lot of drastic opinions in the office about what should be done and doing ..

some one put a post on facebook today that a lot of these disgusting events happened on the 22nd .. coincidence maybe but pretty scary


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Armed police and police cars parked prominently in pedestrian zones on Salford Keys with engine running. Clearly a visual reassurance/deterrent.

Manchester United security staff blocking off the public through right of roadway running past the ground/shop/museum entrance, stopping and searching people passing.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

All of this is window dressing.

Until we are allowed to use the language to say how we deal with this then all of this ... it's a waste of time.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> Armed police and police cars parked prominently in pedestrian zones on Salford Keys with engine running. Clearly a visual reassurance/deterrent.


Barn door comes to mind.

Whether flights to Libya and Germany shortly before the bombing are correct and reports by neighbours to the police of strange behaviour by the bomber didn`t arouse any suspicion that something might not be right with this man is beyond comprehension. It is unbelievable that hours after this horror mainstream news appear to know more about this mans movements than the Police and UK intelligence agency.

The reason no action is taken before the event is *political correctness* and until that is resolved future bombings are inevitable.
The intelligence agency state they have foiled 5 recent acts of terror, they would wouldn`t they.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

At the NHS clinic where my wife works nurses and staff gathered in the waiting area this morning just before 11am ready for the minutes silence. They did it there so that patients could join in and a radio was brought in to hear the town hall clock etc. 
Everyone bowed their heads and joined in the silence apart from two Asian women who after 10 seconds restarted their conversations and pointing at something. 
Now this was in Manchester not 3 miles from the Arena. As you can imagine staff were absolutely incensed by this but felt powerless to do or say anything. Probably lose their job if they did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Like I said in the other post ... the language, the vocabulary we need to talk about this, to resolve this has been taken away from us.

The slightest offset remark becomes "hate speech", liberals and pussyfooting lefties monitoring what you say and how you present your arguments as how we should deal with this problem.

You've probably not seen the film The Wanderers, there's a classroom scene between the white Italians and the coloured where they're giving free reign insult each other ... it doesn't last long because quite quickly they run out of racial jibes. They use the words in their heads rather than frustratingly suppressing them ... afterwards everyone goes about their day having got it off their chest.

I keep looking at the comments on the BBC Facebook page, once you get passed the copy and past rhetoric people are struggling to say what they really want to say ... but the most like posts are those that hint at doing something about this.

Whatever you think ... however liberal your views are about the Muslim communities in this country a change is coming. From its very core, Islam teaches Muslims that everyone that doesn't conform to the faith is an Infidel. It's ideology is ... and it doesn't matter how you looked at this is a total juxtaposition to everything we in the West think of as freedom and freedom of speech.

I watched Question Time last night ... it seems we're far more worried about upsetting a young Muslim in fear of turning him into a terrorist than we f****** should be. In my day when I was pissy and angry around the house a slap around my head by my old man sorted me out.

I know what's caused this and I know what the only solution is, I also know next time it could be you, me, one of your kids or another of you family members that dies under the banner and in the name of Islam.

At which point does our freedom, or society in general begin to unravel? Is it when a couple of Muslims feel free enough to randomly hack off the heads of off duty military personnel or when some young Muslim feels that clacking off a vest surrounded by kids and teenagers because he doesn't feel like he should have to integrate into Western society?

There is no deterrent for their actions. Bed and breakfast for the rest of your days for cutting someone's head off. Your belief you're getting 72 virgins in the afterlife ... try finding that deal breaker in the Quran.

The window dressing on the streets you are seeing right now is the COBRA protocol to give the illusion that we're doing something to protect this country.

I'm absolutely incensed, horrified and beyond angry about how this country is responding to this latest atrocity and I refuse to "come together at this time" and hold hands with some peace Lilly owning liberal and show resolve.

I can't, I won't.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lots of waffle about knowing what the solution is, and not being 'allowed' to talk about it... just say what you think the solution is.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Spandex said:


> Lots of waffle about knowing what the solution is, and not being 'allowed' to talk about it... just say what you think the solution is.


Don't talk s*** Spandex ... John would delete the post.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Roller Skate said:


> Like I said in the other post ... the language, the vocabulary we need to talk about this, to resolve this has been taken away from us.
> 
> The slightest offset remark becomes "hate speech", liberals and pussyfooting lefties monitoring what you say and how you present your arguments as how we should deal with this problem.
> 
> ...


Well said mate.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Before this might develop too far and seeing as one post has already been removed already elsewhere please be aware of the forum rules.

Members should also realise that this forum has a legal obligation not to host material which may be considered an offence as Incitement to stir up religious or racial hatred under the Public Order Act 1986. It's the admin and moderators responsibility to police this so please have a care.

We have some very highly respected members of this forum who happen to be Muslim and I'm sure nobody would suggest such things to them and certainly not to their face when they want their help.

Speaking personally, I work in a small office of around 60 mainly white Europeans and nobody respected the minute silence. I expect everybody forgot. I remember when the twin towers came down I rang up the Marconi personnel department to suggest we had a minutes silence and moments later it came over the speakers and two thousand people stopped what they were doing. Very moving how everybody came together of all types to reflect. Pity nobody remembered here this time but I wouldn't hold it against anybody. Even our small number had a few people touched by the loss too who knew of people who were families of victims. Most people are decent people.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Indeed ...well said Roller, I am sure you speak for many many people.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

John-H said:


> Before this might develop too far and seeing as one post has already been removed already elsewhere please be aware of the forum rules.
> 
> Members should also realise that this forum has a legal obligation not to host material which may be considered an offence as Incitement to stir up religious or racial hatred under the Public Order Act 1986. It's the admin and moderators responsibility to police this so please have a care.
> 
> ...


I'm fully aware of that fact John, hence choosing my words very carefully.

As for Spandex, I've seen your act from the off, I've been here from the beginning in one form or another, and with you it's the same antagonistic point of view you take with pretty much every post you make ... as for my "waffle" may I remind you there's pages and pages of your "waffle" within the Brexit post and your "BobBaiting" affair.

This is different, it's not "oneupmanship and agent provocateur" time.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

John-H said:


> Speaking personally, I work in a small office of around 60 mainly white Europeans and nobody respected the minute silence....
> 
> .....Pity nobody remembered here this time.


Hope you did though, even if just to make the point.

I was in the office yesterday and whole office stopped for the minute silence (>600 in the building)

Colleagues in Lloyds building noted same there.

Not unusual for people to be unaware. I was flying from DFW to JFK on the first anniversary of 9/11, CNN was on screens in the DFW terminal showing the memorial service at the scene. I and my colleagues respected the minute silence and stood up for the time. Only three other people in the area did the same, two servicemen in uniform and a cop. Rest just carried on talking and walking around
It was noticed though; the army guys and the cop all came over and shook our hands after the silence. They were more impressed as we were Brits. Total respect!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Roller Skate said:


> I'm fully aware of that fact John, hence choosing my words very carefully.
> 
> As for Spandex, I've seen your act from the off, I've been here from the beginning in one form or another, and with you it's the same antagonistic point of view you take with pretty much every post you make ... as for my "waffle" may I remind you there's pages and pages of your "waffle" within the Brexit post and your "BobBaiting" affair.
> 
> This is different, it's not "oneupmanship and agent provocateur" time.


Could not agree more. Perfectly put.

Come this election all the people that won't stand up to anyone or condone even the IRA have the perfect politically correct person to vote for. 
Let's not upset or stand up to anyone we could get hurt!. A bully's wet dream. If Jeremy Corbyn got in it would make USA look like they got the dream team.


----------



## gily (Apr 28, 2017)

Great reading Roller you sum my thought poetically ..

not my words but:

*I would like to see the human race evolve to a point where we stop killing each other over who has the best imaginary friend. *


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Question Time last night was an interesting watch, did anyone see how Amber Rudd's face perked up when they started talking about these leaflets and the look of shock on her face and the hurried note-taking when they started on about the Saudi preachers. It was as if the home secretary had literally no idea that this sort of thing is going on :?


----------



## gily (Apr 28, 2017)

ashfinlayson said:


> Question Time last night was an interesting watch, did anyone see how Amber Rudd's face perked up when they started talking about these leaflets and the look of shock on her face and the hurried note-taking when they started on about the Saudi preachers. It was as if the home secretary had literally no idea that this sort of thing is going on :?


They all live in their little fluffy world and have no idea whatsoever !! I have no faith in the Government ... ever !


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I think it's the same with all parties though tbh @gilly, they've forgotten that their primary purpose is to protect and represent the populous, not win votes. If I vote at all this time then it will be for the best of a bad bunch.


----------



## gily (Apr 28, 2017)

ashfinlayson said:


> I think it's the same with all parties though tbh @gilly, they've forgotten that their primary purpose is to protect and represent the populous, not win votes. If I vote at all this time then it will be for the best of a bad bunch.


I have NEVER voted and I'm not going to start .. that's how little faith I have


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

ashfinlayson said:


> If I vote at all this time then it will be for the best of a bad bunch.


Yep it's a shame, it would be nice to have 3 good different parts to choose from. I have voted Con/labour and lib in the past.

This time it's a joke. Sadly I know who is by the far the least of a bad bunch. If the die hard, " I have voted labour all my life" votes are still going to vote Labour now then what can you say :lol: I would sooner have Trump :lol:

I find it sad really that labour have put themselves into this position.

Hopefully next time we might get more choice, ..........well for the people who are open minded that is.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Nyxx said:


> Hopefully next time we might get more choice, ..........well for the people who are open minded that is.


Surely in the recent past we've had *less* choice, not more. At least now there are huge gulfs between the policies of the main parties - in the past we've mostly had one big homogeneous group, all occupying slightly different sections of the centre ground.

Whatever you think of Corbyn's policies, at least there is a clear line between them and the conservatives (and even the lib dems). This is a good thing, even if the end result is that you'd never vote for him.

Having a choice doesn't mean having a difficult choice. If all three main parties were so close that you had to make a decision between all of them, that would just mean all the people who don't share your views would have no one to choose between.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I wish it was difficult. Why?
I agree about politics being far more middle ground in the past.

I don't like right wing, hate it and I don't like left wing as I hate that also. There both extremes both ends imo are bad.

Personally I would like to have the choice to way up who I think is best for the country, not have it so blatantly obvious who is the least worst of the bunch.

I am not voting for who I want to win, more voting for who I don't want to win.

So no I don't think that's good at all. I would sooner vote for who I would like to win, there is a huge difference.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Nyxx said:


> I am not voting for who I want to win, more voting for who I don't want to win.
> 
> .


And therein lays the problem.

The USA ended up with a bigoted child as a president because he told the majority of idiots exactly what they wanted to hear, his team knew exactly how to to inject the right keywords and point them at the right demographic to garner the win.

He was miles away from winning the popular vote.

The choice of idiots we have to choose from in this general election are no better. Where are the leaders? Where did they go? Politics is full of people that simply shouldn't be doing the job, middle management men and women that simply want to be on the gravy train, take the money and hope nobody is watching them do nothing more than toe the party line.

Seriously ... where are the leaders? Is this the best we have coming forward to step up and run this country?


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking personally, I work in a small office of around 60 mainly white Europeans and nobody respected the minute silence....
> ...


I didn't stop for a minutes silence ... I used to but eventually I stopped doing that a long time ago when I was finding myself in the pub once every few months celebrating the life of another fallen Bootneck.

Eventually you realise it's a pointless gesture, it brings nobody back. I'd rather get shitfaced and let my mental restraints off for a while in my own company and have a good old fashioned scream at the world. :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Nyxx said:


> Personally I would like to have the choice to way up who I think is best for the country, not have it so blatantly obvious who is the least worst of the bunch.


But that means you want a choice of candidates that are generally in the centre ground that you personally believe is best for the country. So the right wing and left wing voters are left with nothing. That's not a good choice, it's just a good choice _for you_.

I think it's blatantly obvious which party to vote for too, but that doesn't mean I think that's the same party you do. And that's the point - we all have different political views and priorities, so having a good choice means having a broad selection of ideologies represented, even the ones you fundamentally disagree with.


----------

